# Deep fried peanuts



## Hazer67 (Feb 23, 2022)

Years ago I worked with someone whose church used to sell deep fried shelled peanuts as a fundraiser that were absolutely phenomenal. Im looking for a process or method on how that's done in case anyone may know. Thanks!


----------



## rjob (Feb 23, 2022)

Well learned something - deep fried peanuts in the shell. Do a net search and you will find some info.


----------



## Hazer67 (Feb 23, 2022)

rjob said:


> Welcome to SMF.
> Well learned something - deep fried peanuts in the shell. Do a net search and you will find some info.



I've been on here for 7-8 years and all of my posting information was removed and my account lost. I reached out several times about this without any help or answers as to why. I think it all stemmed because I challenged an admin about something that they were wrong on and he shut me off because he didn't have the balls to address the issue. I see posts on here all the time about declining interest in this page and to be honest there are quite a few Facebook pages that offer the same and at times better support than here. Hopefully you won't have any of the same issues.


----------



## BigW. (Feb 23, 2022)

Very interesting.  You can apparently eat the "shell & all"  May have to give it a try.  They are pricey to buy, so making them is a good option.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 23, 2022)

Hazer67 said:


> I see posts on here all the time about declining interest in this page and to be honest there are quite a few Facebook pages that offer the same and at times better support than here.


Ive been hard pressed to find a better BBQ/cooking comunity than this one right here...and honestly ive seen nothing declined....not sure what the issue was you had before but it was obviously something you didnt agree with.
If thats the way you feel id also question ...why come back??..


----------



## bbqjefff (Aug 4, 2022)

That sounds like an interesting idea. I have never heard of deep fried peanuts but now I want to try it.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Aug 4, 2022)

I was intrigued by the idea of fried peanuts in the shell and tried it myself some time ago.  I really didn't like the results.  To me, the shells don't really taste very good.  That said, I ate a few one day and ended up with a couple interesting times on the potty.

There are some folks who tell you not to eat the shells because they can "bind you up".  So, I haven't tried them again.

I wonder what fried (raw) peanuts would taste like when they were fried with the shells off?  Has anyone here tried that?


----------

